# 2010 Specialized Tarmac SL3 module top tube after car crash



## FrankDL (Oct 8, 2003)

San Jose, CA 10/12013 - Almaden Expy @ Redmond Ave. Just minding my own business Northbound in the bike lane at about 25 mph on my pretty SL3 Tarmac when BAM! Sideswiped by a car going 50. Went down hard and the impact sent my left knee into my top tube breaking it and destroyed my shifters, seat and rear skewer. Driver stopped, witnessed said she drifted right into me in the bike lane. Broad daylight, straight road, no excuse...believed to be texting at time of impact. I'm looking at about a month off. Lucky to be alive. I've never seen a top tube break like that!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I'm sure glad it wasn't worse. That type of accident often leaves puts one in surgery, then a long recovery - assuming they lived. Best of luck and don't worry about the bike. When you're ready, I recommend replacing it with the SL4. You can get other bikes, but not better ones imho.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow that stinks. Happy to hear it wasn't more serious. Hope their insurance treats you right.


----------



## FrankDL (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks for the support, and it will be a new SL4 courtesy of her insurance co!


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

nice you lived to tell about it... with all these type of accident my bike is looking like a xmas tree now


----------



## FrankDL (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks, I do feel extremely lucky and greatful to still be above ground!


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow, getting hit from behind in the bike lane has got to be every cyclists worst nightmare. The bike would be the least of my worries but I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## FrankDL (Oct 8, 2003)

Yeah, I can actually say that I never saw it coming. I thought I was a gonner when the crash happened. When I woke up on the pavement my biggest worry was that I didn't know if I ended up in the traffic lanes and was going to be a speed bump. Luckily a witness behind the car that hit me blocked traffic from behind be. I'm one luck SOB.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

My view is...the nitwit that did that to you should do jail time...but won't.
I hope your settlement can allow for a garage full of Sworks Tarmacs.
Heal up and glad you are OK.


----------



## FrankDL (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm just taking it one day at a time. Time will tell what price the driver will have to pay. I do have to respect the fact that she did not flee the scene like so many other stories we here about.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

FrankDL said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I'm just taking it one day at a time. Time will tell what price the driver will have to pay. I do have to respect the fact that she did not flee the scene like so many other stories we here about.


Frank, dumb question but what size frame is that?


----------



## FrankDL (Oct 8, 2003)

It's a 54


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

FrankDL said:


> It's a 54


It had to be. Can you shoot me a contact of some sort?


----------

